# 1th stick



## Pieter Strengers (Jun 21, 2013)

Ofcourse not my first, my first walking stick I made when I was five. But this one is the first real one since I was 15.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey, Pieter, good to hear from you again,

The handle looks like it offers a good grip. Care to mention what kind of wood, and any challenges or advantages it offered?


----------



## Pieter Strengers (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Denby,

It's European Yew (Taxus Bacchata), I think I of it somewhere on this forum, maybe even with you. It was a Yew branch, selected for cutting a bow. It matured and air dried for about two-and-a-half years. Then it turned out too thin and knotty fot that purpose. I sawed it off, measuring from the thin end, to fit the in-seam of my trousers. Not hat I would wear it there ofcourse but I like the whole ''Shillelagh'' -idea. I started cutting twenty cm. from,what was now the top, with my (very sharp) hunting knife. This sounds easy, I know. But it's rock hard and shine's immediately when carved under more than 45 degrees to the narural grain. After that, a very small-grain sandpaper and some oil and wax did the shiniest job! I live he feel of it when I'm walking with it and fel a hundred years longer.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! I like the simplicity!


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice wood. Should be nice and springy too.


----------



## Pieter Strengers (Jun 21, 2013)

Kind Sirs,

Kind words! Thanks. I do n't get to brag much about my new hobby. You guys are about the only ones, I guess. My friends listen to me talking and nod at moments when this seems required of them but I get a sense they do n't appreciate sanding, cutting, splinters, knots and shavings as much as you do.

Next time I'll brag some more. Im categorising my stock o' sticks and I got some good stuff!

Pieter


----------



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

@Pieter

I get the same looks from my wife and kids. I've only made two sticks, but I spend a lot of time thinking about making more. My wife thinks I'm nuts for wanting to spend $150 - $200 on making my next stick. She nods and manages to look somewhat supportive, but I know she's just humoring me. After 17 years of marriage I know how it goes (-:


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup, we are all here for support and admiration of sticks! Nice one btw.


----------

